# Pre workouts that won't make me feel like shit



## Itburnstopee (Jun 22, 2016)

Ok before I start this I'm going to say that I understand there isn't necessarily a best preworkout and that black coffee is probably the best, but here's some backstory that's leading me to ask my question: I have a caffeine problem. It's not serious like it was a year ago but it's enough that when I'm drinking coffee I get moody and irritated and stressed out easily, get super tired if I'm not drinking it all day or I just turn into someone you don't want to be around when I don't get it for more than 24 hours. However, I started drinking it again because I was super tired after closing at my work and I went absolute ****ing nuts on my back. The workout was amazing.

What I want to know is are there any pre workouts that you guys/girls have experience with that will give the same effect but won't make me a moody irritable asshole? That won't make me crash afterwards? I be never used a preworkout only coffee.


Btw is drinking half a pot of coffee a day ok to do? That could be the problem too, that I've built a resistance and the amount is ****ing with me.


Thanks, 
Burnsie


----------



## Milo (Jun 22, 2016)

I take Mr Hyde. Must be some form of pcp though because it makes me go nuts when I take it. Have to be careful though because you can't sleep for like 8 hours after taking it. At least that's for me.


----------



## IHI (Jun 22, 2016)

I just bought a tub of Insanity from a complete nutrition since few guys at work say it's their go to/fall back while trying others. Doesn't get me all wired up and jittery, veins pulsing in places I didn't know veins exsisted, but seems to hold my focus and get me going. I'm up at 4am and usually swallow 2 caffine pills broken up for a quick jolt, took this week off to nurse something pulled in lower back from deads last week, but have also been creeping up my pin quantity so hopefully next week my body will be about 3/4 of a tank full for increased test level and I'll go down and start full on again, so I'll know more about it.

Tried so many all with various sides, this insanity is pretty mild while testing..no diarrhea or jacked up, so looking forward to Mondays workout to see what's up.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 22, 2016)

200mg Caffeine tablets from Walmart are my go to for pre workout. 
If caffeine is your issue, any stimulant pre is going to have it as an ingredient.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 22, 2016)

I am a stim junkie  I drink 32 oz of coffee in the am before work then I switch to this 

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/opti...e-raspberry-270-g-powder/op-2045#.V2rP9_krJQI 

I drink 1 before lunch and maybe one after its cheaper then red bull and it has bcaa's if that sells it for yah . 

then this 

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/opti...lemonade-10-58-oz-powder/op-1099#.V2rQUfkrJQI

I do one scoop of this stuff and drink half pre workout and then refill it back with water (the flavor stays) and drink the other half intraworkout . Its pretty good and no jitters or crash


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 22, 2016)

Coffee ......


----------



## ironhardempress (Jun 22, 2016)

i can't take a lot of pre-workouts because i have a semi-janky heart, but I can use BPI PUmpHD. It makes me "warm" without making my heart jump around like it's doing the cha-cha in my chest. I CAN drink coffee, but that's usually just in the a.m.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 22, 2016)

I use ANIMAL rage. not really crazy like some ive tried! I love it. I don't have the coffee option because I don't like coffee..


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 22, 2016)

Ok so in retrospect drinking enough coffee to kill fifteen.34 adult male elephants during their mating season and then trying preworkout for the first time probably wasn't the best idea.... I finished my workout and I still have so much energy. I really hope I can calm down


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 22, 2016)

5 hr energies , extra strength , no sugar jitters or crash


----------



## Milo (Jun 22, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> 5 hr energies , extra strength , no sugar jitters or crash



I get the Costco sized boxes and drink about 3 a day. They help keep me going but I couldn't see them being a viable option for a pre workout. But I think I am borderline immune to caffeine.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 23, 2016)

Fast Fuel is my go-to / everyday pre-workout. Decent boost and good focus with no crash.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 23, 2016)

Its because you're addicted to the caffeine. U need to break that habit man. Caffeine addiction is no joke.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 23, 2016)

I go in waves of drinking a **** ton of coffee, realizing it's a problem when it starts having a reverse affect to then one cup a day.

Basically what I am saying is cut back on the coffee. Have 2 cups in the am to get going and 1/2 a cup before training.

You will be a bastard for 3 days and then you re-adjust.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 23, 2016)

Milo said:


> I take Mr Hyde. Must be some form of pcp though because it makes me go nuts when I take it. Have to be careful though because you can't sleep for like 8 hours after taking it. At least that's for me.



Mr. Hyde is nuts...I think it's the strongest legal stim pre-workout out there. Idk tho I've seen some with DMAA in them...as far as not feeling like shit? C4 is pretty basic and works for me with no sides. Maybe u just need a break from stims.


----------



## IHI (Jun 23, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Mr. Hyde is nuts...I think it's the strongest legal stim pre-workout out there. Idk tho I've seen some with DMAA in them...as far as not feeling like shit? C4 is pretty basic and works for me with no sides. Maybe u just need a break from stims.



Have you ever tried that pw called phycotic? We're always bringing stuff into work and swapping mixes for taste/effect, etc...I took 1 scoop as told too, son of a beeotch, that shit literally ended up shutting down my workout, got what some of the boys here call "the show stopper" migraine, any amount of weight lifted/attempted to lift felt like a gorilla was tightening my head in a vice. Then when I knew I wasn't coming out of it, on way home I had sooo many veins popping out of my head, neck, shoulders, arms I looked like the poster child for a roid rage propoganda poster...secretly I thought it was pretty cool, but the migraine ceased my enjoyment.

Guy that gave it to me to try is usually a 2-3 scoop guy on typical pw, and said he only uses 1/2-1 scoop cuz it's so intense.


----------



## Milo (Jun 23, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Mr. Hyde is nuts...I think it's the strongest legal stim pre-workout out there. Idk tho I've seen some with DMAA in them...as far as not feeling like shit? C4 is pretty basic and works for me with no sides. Maybe u just need a break from stims.



I had to steer away from it. It was ****ing up my sleep. I will only use it when needed now.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 23, 2016)

I use coffee on my way to the gym but I also always have a good meal 90 minutes prior. You could try eating some oats with whey protein. Bananas with some Greek yogurt, pop tarts as an intra. Those stim pre workouts are just fuking a heart attack. Guys who juice and use those stims are pushing the envelope but hey to each their own.


----------



## Milo (Jun 23, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I use coffee on my way to the gym but I also always have a good meal 90 minutes prior. You could try eating some oats with whey protein. Bananas with some Greek yogurt, pop tarts as an intra. Those stim pre workouts are just fuking a heart attack. Guys who juice and use those stims are pushing the envelope but hey to each their own.



I agree it isn't necessary or even remotely needed when blasting and you have an oral pre workout. It is helpful though to take a pre when you're on cruise dosages IMO. It helps squeeze a few more pounds or few more reps out when you don't have high test or orals as an extra edge.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 23, 2016)

Milo said:


> I agree it isn't necessary or even remotely needed when blasting and you have an oral pre workout. It is helpful though to take a pre when you're on cruise dosages IMO. It helps squeeze a few more pounds or few more reps out when you don't have high test or orals as an extra edge.



I'm sure it does, Milo. I just feel one should be cautious when taking that stuff everyday. Lol I can't I get too jittery and feel like I'm gonna freak out.


----------



## Milo (Jun 23, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I'm sure it does, Milo. I just feel one should be cautious when taking that stuff everyday. Lol I can't I get too jittery and feel like I'm gonna freak out.



Agreed. I am hesitant to take more than one scoop. Probably never will. Taking it 3 times a week is pretty much my max frequency.  The stuff helps but there is no denying it can **** you up.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 23, 2016)

Coffee and Skoal for PW. I need to quit dippin'.....hahahahahahah, yeah right!


----------



## Utm18 (Jun 23, 2016)

Im currently using MTS ruckus. No jitters or crashing.


----------



## jublhu4 (Jun 23, 2016)

I like good ol fashioned white flood. Been using it for years. I'll use a stim pre for 3-4 months then come off all stims for a while..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 23, 2016)

Just saw an ad today for Gaspari super pump 250. The original was the ****ing bomb!!!


----------



## jublhu4 (Jun 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just saw an ad today for Gaspari super pump 250. The original was the ****ing bomb!!!


Super dump you mean?


----------



## its what we do (Jul 7, 2016)

Ive struggled to find a decent pre workout since Jack3D was banned but came across God Of Rage by centurian Labz.. 

Got all the 'old skool' ingredients in it and really packs a punch.

I dont get drug tested but i read on another forum someone had a positive test for amphetamines off it.. I dont know how true that is but thought i'd warn you


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 18, 2016)

its what we do said:


> Ive struggled to find a decent pre workout since Jack3D was banned but came across God Of Rage by centurian Labz..
> 
> Got all the 'old skool' ingredients in it and really packs a punch.
> 
> I dont get drug tested but i read on another forum someone had a positive test for amphetamines off it.. I dont know how true that is but thought i'd warn you



A friend of mine who was on probation popped a positive for amphetamine when taking a DMAA preworkout...so be advised if you're getting drug tested.


----------



## Fit49Canada (Jul 21, 2016)

If you want a non-stimulant pre-workout Mutant Pump works well


----------

